# Savage 110 .25-06 with ammo and reloading supplies



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a savage 110 in .25-06 I'm looking to sell. I am including 74 rounds of factory ammo, 195 75gr hornady hollowpoints, a lee trim gauge and a set of hornady dies. scope included. great rifle. flat shooting and accurate. Shot an antelope doe last fall with it. would like $600 for whole package. will entertain offers though. I have my eye on a .358 winchester i sorely need and I'm looking to sell a few rifles to fund it. send me a message if youre interested


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I can go $375 for rifle w/ scope n bipod. Ill throw in ammo n reloading supplies for $500 total


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

35whelen said:


> I can go $375 for rifle w/ scope n bipod. Ill throw in ammo n reloading supplies for $500 total


pics?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah ill put some up


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

cant get any photos to upload onto utah sportsmen page. so here's the link to the ad on utahgunexchange. just ignore the prices on the add 
http://www.utahgunexchange.com/ads/25-06-savage-110-wscope-and-accutrigger/


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Two questions:



> I can go $375 for rifle w/ scope n bipod


 1- Is this meant to say and bipod, or no bipod?

2- Accutrigger, or no accutrigger?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Ill include bipod. It does have accutrigger


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Whelen, 
I hope you keep Jonesing over another rifle every year... These are some awesome rifles you are putting up here... If everyone got the bug to fire-sale all of their rifles like this I would be needing 2 gun safes. 

Does the $375 also include the 74 rounds and what load are they?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

The ammo is 100 gr remington, 90 gr winchester and 90 gr Hornady gmx super performance. $375 for rifle n bipod only. $500 for rifle/ ammo / reloading. I picked a couple rifles I rarely shoot n have an alternate to fill the same niche in my collection.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

It pains me to let the bipod go but I thought it'd sweeten the deal


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Sold


----------

